# Who wants some tea? Water is boiling!



## adamiakadam00 (Aug 10, 2017)

I did it for fun. Cpu and motherboard survived. Even after it got wet and dry.


----------



## R00kie (Aug 10, 2017)

Poor little thing...

You monster!


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 10, 2017)

Always wondered what would happen if one did that. I figured there would be enough of a leidenfrost effect to render it useless as a cooling mechanism. What were the CPU temps like? If I'm not mistaken what you posted at the end was the water temp right? What about CPU temp? Was the water an effective cooler?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2017)

Ahhhh, those days when it would take 2 mins from cold boot to ready desktop


----------



## natr0n (Aug 10, 2017)

Needs more bpm. Put an egg in there.


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 10, 2017)

Cool to watch.

Now try with out any cooling at all.


----------



## lyra (Aug 10, 2017)

i love dumb stuff like this so much


----------



## niko084 (Aug 10, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> I figured there would be enough of a leidenfrost effect to render it useless as a cooling mechanism.



This was my initial thought, I wonder if the water depth played a role in combating the effect.
Very cool test!


----------



## adamiakadam00 (Aug 10, 2017)

I done the same video with better cup sealing. Better quality (fucused) with water temperature measuring.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 10, 2017)

old ladies drink tea, men drink Coffee.& wiskey


----------



## adamiakadam00 (Aug 10, 2017)

^^





*

*True yellow bison grass is illegal in USA. 




Papahyooie said:


> Always wondered what would happen if one did that. I figured there would be enough of a leidenfrost effect to render it useless as a cooling mechanism. What were the CPU temps like? If I'm not mistaken what you posted at the end was the water temp right? What about CPU temp? Was the water an effective cooler?


Temps? hmm 100ml of water should cool down CPU below 100°C up to 10 min. Its hard to check real temp of the CPU core. As you C, water changes to steam at core surface so, real temperature of core is about 90-100°C. MB thermal monitor shows half of that temp. On the CPUs core after all I found white coating with is a effect of vaporing water. Its just a water contamination (minerals?)

That kind of cooling its not the best or safest variant  . Its just an experiment. Core does not heat up on whole surface evenly. Left side of core produces more heat than right.







As we C on above img. On the right side of the palomino core - there is small area witch is a CPU cache. It is much cooler than true core.


----------



## Static~Charge (Aug 10, 2017)

When enthusiasts talk about watercooling for their CPUs, this isn't what they had in mind....


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 10, 2017)

adamiakadam00 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Temps? hmm 100ml of water should cool down CPU below 100°C up to 10 min. Its hard to check real temp of the CPU core. As you C, water changes to steam at core surface so, real temperature of core is about 90-100°C. MB thermal monitor shows half of that temp. On the CPUs core after all I found white coating with is a effect of vaporing water. Its just a water contamination (minerals?)
> ...



That's what I figured. Due to latent heat transfer and the leidenfrost effect I wouldn't expect the water to be able to effectively cool the core below 100C. The only variable that might save it would be if convection in the water provided enough circulation, effectively acting as a "pump" in the same way we do with water cooling loops. But the water would have a much worse time transferring that heat to the air once it got to the top of the liquid. So given enough time, I'd expect the water to be at 100C as well and evaporate away. And I'm with you on the particulate matter being deposited on the core. I assume you used tap water, which has trace chemicals and minerals in it. Maybe using true distilled water would keep that from happening. 

I'm fully aware it's just an experiment, and not a feasible solution... Just curious about the results.


----------



## adamiakadam00 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hmm maybe it is a solution.......... but not with water. With special liquids.

Its briliant!. It does not damage the hardware, its non toxic, its not an oil, it recirculates........  boiling teperature 37 celcius


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 11, 2017)

Brilliant thread, this. Kudos @ OP


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Aug 11, 2017)

I thought OP would put some tea leaves into it


----------



## r9 (Aug 11, 2017)

adamiakadam00 said:


> I did it for fun. Cpu and motherboard survived. Even after it got wet and dry.


Is this your idea of water cooling .


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 11, 2017)

Now do it with a Northwood!


----------



## adamiakadam00 (Aug 11, 2017)

U mean Prescott


----------



## Toothless (Aug 12, 2017)

You really mean GTX480


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 12, 2017)

adamiakadam00 said:


> U mean Prescott


That works too!


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 12, 2017)

Toothless said:


> You really mean GTX480



You mean GTX580?


----------



## Toothless (Aug 12, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> You mean GTX580?


I mean R9290x


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 12, 2017)

Toothless said:


> I mean R9290x



Meh, R9295x2

Or HD2900XT.  That thing still gives me nightmares.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 12, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Meh, R9295x2
> 
> Or HD2900XT.  That thing still gives me nightmares.


I'll raise you one and say 4790k on stock cooler.


----------



## adamiakadam00 (Aug 12, 2017)

FX5900 ULTRA got highest operating temperatures............ 100-180? Avg 75? Something like that.

EDIT:
It was FX5800. That GPU has been removed from the marked because it had a lot of problems.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 18, 2017)

Watching the video, I was like add some ice cubes, let the poor thing cool down, wait may be I can boil an egg in it


----------



## Steevo (Sep 18, 2017)

Add a drop of dish soap and see what it does.


----------

